# New Ford XLT Pic's



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Think I figured this pic thing out---Here Goes*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

nope try again

hey it worked :help: DON ITS COLOR IS MAGMA RED---------BUT most of the time it looks brown or black than if the sun hits it just right the red flakes shows up LOL--------5.OL V8---ELEC-10 speed auto--18 '' tires--36 gal gas tank--------------DEARBORN MI--USA---------------SO FAR SO GOOD--like the truck


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Great looking truck bud


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome Skip.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice! congrats!

better take a key and scratch er up a bit so you don't have to worry about it come hunting season.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful Skip ! It shines like you got some of that mustache wax on it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Naw!!!!! Buddy got her trained the last few weeks----But do put the stache in training at bed time[wax]*


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

cool looking truck


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice...


----------

